# Casemate, Otterbox, or Seido?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am looking to get a top of the line case for my phone, probably either the Seido Convert, Otterbox Defender, or my previous case the Casemate POP (awesome case). I am very concerned with the inside of the Convert case (the active case with rubber on the outside) and the Defender case because they are just plastic inside which often leads to dirt getting trapped and scratching the hell out of the phone. The Casemate has a soft silicone inside so no scratching happens...what do you guys think?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a seidio and love it. Doesnt make my phone hardly anny bigger than it is without it

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Rob90262 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a casemate pop the white and Grey and so far it's a good case I like it a lot with the rubber in the inside I feel like it's well protected

Wife has a seido and there pretty good too


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

at this point its between the siedo and casemate...I had the white one too but its faded yellow in my pocket so I would just get the black one. now its just whether or not the siedo scratches your phone. The defender case has too many problems with the screen protector. Its a shame they dont make cool cases like they do for the iphone


----------



## Rob90262 (Aug 11, 2011)

CC268 said:


> at this point its between the siedo and casemate...I had the white one too but its faded yellow in my pocket so I would just get the black one


Thanks for the heads up on the white one but I suggest go try ebay I bought the white pop for $15 with free shipping and the black one looks like once it gets scratched it might make the case look ugly I want to try the barely there case next


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob90262 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the white one but I suggest go try ebay I bought the white pop for $15 with free shipping and the black one looks like once it gets scratched it might make the case look ugly I want to try the barely there case next


white one is a great case, though, in fact i should say it only faded yellow due to the coloring in my jeans pocket, otherwise it wouldnt fade at all. Its lasted a decent amount of time, although not real long, silicone wore out and case cracked a bit at top, but its still the best case ive maybe ever had. Anyways, still looking for feedback on seido


----------



## cloft239 (Jul 27, 2011)

In rocking the blue & black Seidio Active case and love it.

Sent from my DARK HORSE HACK3DAO5PBOLT


----------



## iszcr (Aug 19, 2011)

I've got the otterbox its a great case it feels good, its not as bulky as the sedio to me and I know it has good protection. The only problem is dirt gets under the built in screen protector but you can cut it out and put your own on it. It does not really bother me.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I've had all three, and the casemate POP is by far the best.

The seidio, is silicone on the inside with a hard plastic skeleton that snaps on. Kinda like the POP case, but 2 pieces. Nice case, slightly more bulky than the POP, but my biggest complaint is that the edges around the screen aren't bevelled so you're constantly bumping it while typing, scrolling etc.

Otterbox is tough. I could throw my phone through the wall with that thing on it. Bevelled edges so you don't bump it all the time. But it has a screen protector built in that traps dust. Very annoying, and its just too big.

POP case I have a black one and a white one I like it so much. Snaps on very snugly, great protection, you wont constantly be bumping it while using your phone. The only downside and its not really a downside as its only temporary, is that the power button is a little tough to push for a couple weeks until its broken in a bit.

All this being said, Ive been rocking the phone naked with a screen protector for the past month or so, and can't see myself going back unless I know ill be doing something where I need the extra protection, in which case, POP it is. Naked is where its at day to day. I pay extra to have insurance for a reason after all..

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

The seido convert scratched the heck out of my phone. PoJ. Don't buy it. I would have been better off without a case.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the otterbox and love it.


----------



## tcp112275 (Sep 2, 2011)

The siedo active case has worked well for me. Easy to remove and does not scratch your phone. I work in the Telecom installation field and I put phones and their cases through hell and back.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like I will be getting another casemate pop case, thanks guys


----------

